# Very good!



## ShinGetter (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi, this new forum is very good and the site is the better in the net.
Does language is only english?
I've bad english...


----------



## KiVan (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(ShinGetter @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> I've bad english...


----------



## Zel (Oct 25, 2002)

QUOTE(ShinGetter @ Oct 25 2002 said:


> I've bad english...


----------



## ShinGetter (Oct 25, 2002)

I understand english but I don't know very good the form...

Anzi, non mi ricordo bene le regole visto che ormai non vado + a scuola da anni... però leggerlo lo capisco bene.
Fai una sezione per gli italiani al massimo.

Vado a lavorare, stasera mi leggo il forum nuovo per bene e poi do un giudizio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bye...!


----------



## Garet (Oct 25, 2002)

Viva l'italiano  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywhere this forum is very cool


----------



## Costello (Feb 9, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0084^^


----------



## SamAsh07 (Oct 27, 2010)

Release has been found after 8 years and 2 days. @TC


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 27, 2010)

...

ok then

...


----------

